# LOST green cheeked conure :(



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

hello my mom has lost her beloved green cheeked conure. 
he answers to squeeky or timmy. he escaped from the matchborough west area in redditch , west midlands. if anyone has any information or has sighted him then it would be greatly appreciated. he pulls out his feathers .. see picture. so i imagine he is cold. my phone number is 07835323467 if you have any information. please help my mom find her bird he is sadly missed.










thanks again kat


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

contact parrotalert.com & let them know as well as all the local vets especially Southcrest the local avian vets. Also notify police, dog warden, RSPCA, rescue centres etc. Prob worth letting all the parrot rescues know as well.

More info here that might help
Parrotlinks Forums-viewtopic-Contacts & advice when you lose or find a bird

I walk the dogs down the lakes everyday so will keep a listen out.


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

carlycharlie said:


> contact parrotalert.com & let them know as well as all the local vets especially Southcrest the local avian vets. Also notify police, dog warden, RSPCA, rescue centres etc. Prob worth letting all the parrot rescues know as well.
> 
> More info here that might help
> Parrotlinks Forums-viewtopic-Contacts & advice when you lose or find a bird
> ...


thankyou ive let her know your advice. some :censor: 's phoned her up and said we have found squeeky and then , said they haven't and laughed and put the phone down. how i do hate people like that. i hope he is found my mom seems to think that because he is friendly someone may have him


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

when did she loose him? There was one that loks very simular (im not bird savy) in the stoke campus of staffordshire uni, 2 weeks ago.

Jay


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

she lost him friday the 8th of this month .. do you really think he could have got that far already ? let me know if you see it again  cheers


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

katness said:


> she lost him friday the 8th of this month .. do you really think he could have got that far already ? let me know if you see it again  cheers


It wont be, we saw this around the 5th/6th

however, we havnt seen it in a while, we spent about 5 days trying very hard to catch it, but to no avail. 

Jay


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

oh okk thanks anyway , someone else must have lost theres aswell .im hoping that he is found or atleast being looked after if someone has him


----------

